# Petfinder dog - what is he?



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Dalmatian mix

Cute dog, but he doesn't look dal to me (except for being white). I love those ears. 

Any guesses as to what sort of mix he is?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe some pointer? or heeler?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, I would say a pointer or hound of some sort. Maybe a large breed of terrier.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks kind of like a JRT oversized, lol.

The face kind of reminds me of a border collie, too, especially in the second picture.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like he has ticking (spots) under the coat, which is probably why they said Dal. Shelters aren't always good at remembering that most characteristics aren't limited to one breed, lol. 

He definitely looks like a big pup though. I'd say Cattle dog mix of some kind - maybe even Cattle Dog/Dal. His body structure as a whole really isn't that far a cry from Dalmatian, particularly if the parent dog wasn't especially well bred.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

All the above guesses sound plausible to me.

Random thought: A foster for a sketchy rescue organization came into the vet clinic where I work with a dog who had an ear infection. She then had to come in every day and we had to spend an hour or so trying to catch, muzzle, and medicate this dog. he was a big dog and needed training badly. I was actually nervous around him (and I have dealt with some nasty dogs) just because the foster insisted that she had him under control when she clearly did not.

Anyway... my point is, we were talking to her about his breed (while he was "calming down"). We said he looked like he might have some Great Dane in him, but he was pretty much a big mutt. She said she had him on petfinder as a Great Dane/ Catahoula mix so anyone looking for those breeds might stumble on him and fall in love... That was her justification for making up a breed based on no resemblance at all.

Just a thought, maybe they put him as a Dalmation to hook people looking for Dals?


----------

